# Help Overclocking ATI Mobility Radeon X1300



## grnghiskhano (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello,
I haven't been able to overclock the video card on my T60 laptop, I've installed the Atitool when I click on find "find max core" the cube does it's thing but nothing happens, it doesn't find the max (last time a did it for 16 hours without luck). If I move the bars to change the frequency they always go back to 89.95/89.95 when I click on set clock.
please help.

Since I'm new to this I'm sure I'm doing something wrong,  here is my card info, this is what the ATI CATALYST control center show, (atitool says it has 64 mb of memory not 512 mb  )


Graphics Card Manufacturer	Powered by ATI	
Graphics Chipset	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300	
Device ID	7149	
Vendor	1002	

Subsystem ID	2005	
Subsystem Vendor ID	17AA	

Bus Type	PCI Express	
Current Bus Setting	PCI Express	

BIOS Version	009.012.001.025	
BIOS Part Number	BK-ATI VER009.012.001.025	
BIOS Date	2006/12/21	

Memory Size	512 MB	
Memory Type	HyperMemory	

Core Clock in MHz	392 MHz	
Memory Clock in MHz	324 MHz	

Primary Display	Yes


----------



## Trigger911 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the same card and problem in a dell inspiron 6400


----------



## MikeAaronB (Jan 21, 2008)

I have the same card and the same problem. Please, someone help me (us, rather).


----------

